# Using Nasal Strips?



## GraveyardStuffers (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello! I have a 9 month old GSD mix and her ears are still struggling to stand up due to having a crease in each ear. I've clean her ears and put in trimmed nasal strip and they're helping, but I worried that the adhesive might irritate her ears. Does anyone have any advice?
I saw this man get the crease of his dog's ears by doing this.
Update: Her ears don’t stand, on rare occasion they do. Cant expect a mutt’s ears to go up.


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter (Aug 13, 2017)

I've not used them on a GSD's ears, but we used the Breathe-Right nasal strips on our show Dane's ear tips to get them to stand and they didn't cause any issues. What worked better, though, was trimming heavy duty zip ties to the appropriate length, placing three at a time across a strip of breathable medical tape, then doubling over the tape (so the zip ties were fully encased) and adhering to the ear with a brush-on medical bonding agent. We used Uni-Solve adhesive remover wipes to remove the ties and clean the ear when we re-taped, so there was minimal pulling or irritation. She has the long show crop, and the zip tie method worked perfectly! Her ears are gorgeous. 

I know Danes and GSDs are different, obviously, and I know nothing about taping a GSD's ears... but wanted to share this in case it's helpful  Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Remismalls (Sep 21, 2020)

GraveyardStuffers said:


> Hello! I have a 9 month old GSD mix and her ears are still struggling to stand up due to having a crease in each ear. I've clean her ears and put in trimmed nasal strip and they're helping her ears a ton, but I worried that the adhesive might irritate her ears. Does anyone have any advice?
> I saw this man literally get the crease of his is dog's ears by doing this.


I did the nose strip due to the same reason on my GSD puppy she's 6 months old, and she had a crease so I just put one nose strip on each ear down the middle trying to get rid of the crease. After a week and a half her ears are awful stronger might give another week and half to be sure tho


----------

